# Direct X 12 angeblich auch auf der X Box One



## DanielUnruh (9. März 2014)

Microsoft scheint mit DirectX 12 nicht nur den PC, sondern auch die Xbox One und sogar mobile Geräte mit Qualcom-SoCs versorgen zu wollen. Da aber zumindest die Hardware-Fähigkeiten der Xbox One auf Jahre hinaus feststehen, ist dies ein Hinweis darauf, dass Microsoft mit DirectX 12 nicht viele neue Grafikfunktionen einführen möchte, sondern wie Mantle einen direkteren Hardware-Zugriff erlaubt und mit Altlasten aufräumt. Der 20. März 2014 dürfte für Spieler ein interessanter Tag werden.

 Quelle: DirectX 12 (Update: Auch für Xbox One) - Microsoft will »jeden letzten Tropfen Leistung« herausholen - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Turican (9. März 2014)

Die Playstation ist bald sowas von veraltet


----------



## -Chefkoch- (9. März 2014)

Sollte das stimmen sehe ich so langsam schwarz für Mantle, bevor es überhaupt richtig los ging. 

Gegen die Verbreitung wird AMD nicht viel ausrichten können.


----------



## Locuza (9. März 2014)

Turican schrieb:


> Die Playstation ist bald sowas von veraltet


 What?


----------



## mrpendulum (9. März 2014)

Ich sehe das nicht sehr positiv. Die API auf Xbox ist mit einer normalen DX11-Version nicht zu vergleichen! Jetzt will man wohl das Hardwarenahe Programmieren durch Standartisierte API-Lösungen austauschen, die das portieren von Spielen einfacher machen?

Halte ich für völligen Blödsinn. Aber so kennen wir ja GS. Nachher kommt es ganz anders.


----------



## AntiWantze (9. März 2014)

Was für ein Blödsinn.


----------



## keinnick (9. März 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn.



Warum Blödsinn? Blödsinnig fände ich es, wenn MS als Hersteller seine eigene Konsole außen vor lassen würde.


----------



## AntiWantze (9. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum Blödsinn? Blödsinnig fände ich es, wenn MS als Hersteller seine eigene Konsole außen vor lassen würde.


Blödsinn weil die Box schon einen Lowlevel API hat die weit Tiefer geht als DX11 oder 12. Darüberhinaus kann die GPU der ONE auch maximal mit DX11 umgehen...


----------



## Cybnotic (9. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum Blödsinn? Blödsinnig fände ich es, wenn MS als Hersteller seine eigene Konsole außen vor lassen würde.


 
Hi, da hat du recht, und vielleicht ärgert MS ja das XBON lästern und  wird als Strafe die Spielefunktion des PC ein wenig drosseln)))))))666)))))))) 
Natürlich so das die PC Spieler es nicht merken...
PS: Neeeein ich bin doch auch PC Spieler...


----------



## Cybnotic (9. März 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Blödsinn weil die Box schon einen Lowlevel API hat die weit Tiefer geht als DX11 oder 12. Darüberhinaus kann die GPU der ONE auch maximal mit DX11 umgehen...


 
Hi, da bist du nicht aktuell Informiert die kann mehr als DX.11
Gruß


----------



## Locuza (9. März 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Blödsinn weil die Box schon einen Lowlevel API hat die weit Tiefer geht als DX11 oder 12. Darüberhinaus kann die GPU der ONE auch maximal mit DX11 umgehen...


 Kommt drauf an wie DX12 aufgebaut ist. 
Das Xbox One Logo steht da sicherlich nicht umsonst.


----------



## AntiWantze (9. März 2014)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi, da bist du nicht aktuell Informiert die kann mehr als DX.11..
> Gruß


 
Was kann den eine HD7790 mehr?



Locuza schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie DX12 aufgebaut ist.
> Das Xbox One Logo steht da sicherlich nicht umsonst.


Stimmt schon, nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie DX12 besser sein soll als eine Lowlewel API.


----------



## Locuza (9. März 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Was kann den eine HD7790 mehr?


Eben alles was die Hardware kann und das ist mehr als DX11, du sagst ja selber die Xbox One API ist schon näher als das normale DX11. 



> Stimmt schon, nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie DX12 besser sein soll als eine Lowlewel API.


 Besser nicht, aber vielleicht unterstützt MS auch offiziell diese API und hält für die Xbox One nur paar spezielle Erweiterungen bereit.


----------



## AntiWantze (9. März 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Eben alles was die Hardware kann und das ist mehr als DX11, du sagst ja selber die Xbox One API ist schon näher als das normale DX11.


Ja sie holt mehr Leistung raus, das hat aber nichts mit DX12 oder 11 zu tun. Die Graka selber Kann halt nicht mehr als DX11.  



> Besser nicht, aber vielleicht unterstützt MS auch offiziell diese API und hält für die Xbox One nur paar spezielle Erweiterungen bereit.


Wenn es eine spezielle DX12 Version für die ONE gibt die effizienter ist als die bisherige API und auch eine DX12 Version für den PC gibt, habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## Cybnotic (9. März 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Was kann den eine HD7790 mehr?
> 
> 
> Stimmt schon, nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie DX12 besser sein soll als eine Lowlewel API.


 
Naja ich würde es so verstehen das die Lowlevel API die unterste eben die Schnittstelle ist mit der der Chiphersteller bzw das Betriebs System es erlaubt diese anzusteuern..
und DX12 oder Mantle oder  OpenGL  als Zusammenfassung von Inteliegenten Befehlen die genau diese "Eigentliche"  Schnittstelle befeuert...
Und je nach API ist diese eben geschickter als die andere oder löst eine Aufgabe eben schneller... 
Es ist heute unmöglich bei Milliarden Schaltungen jeden Transistor von Hand zu programmieren... das würde dauern    Wenn man das könnte wäre man sehr Hardware nah..
und könnte es effektiver machen von Fehler mal abgesehen... man stelle sich eine "Spiele" Entwicklung in Maschinencode vor...   sehr unübersichtlich 
deshalb ja auch die Hochsprachen bei der Entwicklung und  schnelleren aber langsameren Ergebnissen...  Das ist auch ein Grund warum ZB. bei Mantle  oder  "Treibern" oft erst sehr spät oder überhaupt  auffällt was für Verbesserungen oder aber Fehler im System möglich sind...    
Weil nur die Wenigsten können so tief überhaupt noch  auf diese Ebenen kommen...
Sorry für Fehler ist ja nur meine Meinung und hat oder kann sich überholt haben... 

PS: dazu kommen noch die Fallstricke mit den Geschützten (C) Bereiche und ähnlichem... Verschleierungstaktiken usw..


----------



## Locuza (9. März 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Ja sie holt mehr Leistung raus, das hat aber nichts mit DX12 oder 11 zu tun. Die Graka selber Kann halt nicht mehr als DX11.


 Wie genau meinst du das? 
Sie kann nicht mehr als DX11? Bei DX fehlt die Programmierbarkeit der ACEs und auch shared-memory usw. was die Xbox One bietet. 
Die GPU kann eben alles was sie kann. 
DX11 ist ja nur ein Software-Standard, welcher nicht alle Hardwaremöglichkeiten von modernen GPUs ausnutzt.


----------



## Rollora (9. März 2014)

Turican schrieb:


> Die Playstation ist bald sowas von veraltet


weil sie dieselbe hardware nur in schnellerer Ausführung hat? Troll much?


----------



## Rollora (9. März 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Ja sie holt mehr Leistung raus, das hat aber nichts mit DX12 oder 11 zu tun. Die Graka selber Kann halt nicht mehr als DX11.


 woher willst wissen, dass CGN nicht schon alle für DX12 und sogar 13 nötigen Features theoretisch in der Hardware beherrscht? Richtig, kannst du nicht. Wenn DX12 so ein "großer" Schritt wie DX11 auf 10 ist, dann kann man davon sogar aussehen, noch dazu strickt Microsoft sicher DX12 um die Xbox One auch ein wenig rum, sodass Portierungen einfacher sind.
Theoretisch ist ja auch der Xbox 360 chip großteils Featurekompatibel zu DX11 - nur sagen immer alle er sei ein DX9 Chip - obwohl er schon tesselation (DX11) und Unified Shader (DX10+) hat


----------



## AntiWantze (9. März 2014)

Stimmt, hatte einen Denkfehler. Ich nehme zurück was ich gesagt habe. 

Mal sehen was aus DX12 wird.


----------



## Rizzard (9. März 2014)

Die Frage ist doch was DX12 mit sich bringt.
Low Level Zugriff hat die Box eh schon. Jetzt wäre interessant was DX12 dort ermöglicht?
Welche Vorteile ergeben sich für die Box daraus? Welche Vorteile gegenüber der Konkurrenz?

So sagt mir die News jetzt erst mal garnichts.
Statt DX11 kann die X1 auch DX12. 12 ist höher als 11. Tschakka. Marketing kann funktionieren.


----------



## DoGyAUT (9. März 2014)

Ja die X360 hatte schon features wie Tesselation und Unified Shaders, Tri-Core CPU mit SMT, seinerzeit schon weit voraus (verglichen zu den damaligen Standard PCs). Die Xbox One und PS4 werden zu 100% viel früher ersetzt - durch X86 sollten upgrades unproblematischer werden was kompatibilität betrifft. Ich rechne da mit 5 Jahren (die XONE/PS4 müssen ja nicht auslaufen).

Bei DX12 glaub ich das jede GPU die DX11 (DX11.2) fähig ist auch DX12 beherrschen kann. Somit könnte Microsoft den Entwicklern die Portierung "versüßen". Ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt! Und zu Mantle - die hat für mich bereits alles erfüllt was ich mir erhofft habe - das MS und die Khronos Group aufwachen und Gas geben!

Der letzte Absatz bringts auf den Punkt was AMD angeht:

"Extremetech berichtet auch über Hintergrundgespräche mit AMD, die auf der APU13 stattgefunden haben. AMD-Entwickler hätten dabei ganz offen erklärt, dass es letztlich das Ziel sei, Microsoft bei DirectX und die Khronos Group, die OpenGL leitet, dazu zu bewegen, einen Mantle-ähnlichen Ansatz zu verfolgen. Das scheint sehr schnell gelungen zu sein. Laut dem Bericht entwickelt Microsoft erst seit sehr kurzer Zeit solche Pläne und müsste daher wohl noch 12 bis 18 Monate Arbeit investieren. Ein entsprechendes DirectX 12 exklusiv für Windows 9 scheint laut Extremetech durchaus denkbar, vielleicht geht Microsoft diesmal aber andere Wege, da Mantle sich nicht auf eine Windows-Version beschränkt und nicht einmal unbedingt auf Windows als Betriebssystem."

Mit einem moderneren DX kann die Hardware besser ausgelastet werden und somit ist das auch ein Plus für die AMD CPU's ist doch logisch.
Falls DX12 auch für Win8/7 erscheint sage ich dann nochmal danke an AMD fürs aufwecken


----------



## Rizzard (9. März 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Ja die X360 hatte schon features wie Tesselation und Unified Shaders, Tri-Core CPU mit SMT, seinerzeit schon weit voraus (verglichen zu den damaligen Standard PCs). Die Xbox One und PS4 werden zu 100% viel früher ersetzt - durch X86 sollten upgrades unproblematischer werden was kompatibilität betrifft. Ich rechne da mit 5 Jahren (die XONE/PS4 müssen ja nicht auslaufen).



Ich denke 5 Jahre wären ein schöner Richtwert.
Wenn die Nachfolger dann Abwärtskompatibel sind, steigen die Leute auch eher um. Preislich sollte man bei kürzerer Lebensdauer aber definitiv bei max 400€ bleiben.


----------



## chrizzz09 (9. März 2014)

Vielleicht ist DX12 bei der One nicht für den Spiele Part zuständig. Die Xbox One hat doch 3 "Betriebssysteme" laufen und eines davon soll doch eine abgespeckte Win 8 Version sein. Vielleicht werden der nur einpaar Features spendiert, wer weiß...


----------



## Locuza (9. März 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist ja auch der Xbox 360 chip großteils Featurekompatibel zu DX11 - nur sagen immer alle er sei ein DX9 Chip - obwohl er schon tesselation (DX11) und Unified Shader (DX10+) hat


Tessellation gab es schon früher und logischerweise primitiver (TruForm), mit C1 kam eine moderne Tessellation Unit und die DX11 Specs sind noch einmal darüber. 
Unified-Shader sind in den DX10 Spezifikationen nicht vorgeschrieben.
Technisch ist C1 unterm R600 und das Design hat die Spezifikationen nur bis 10.0 (10.1/ RV670) gehalten.


----------



## KrHome (9. März 2014)

Wenn aktuelle DirectX11 Hardware zu DirectX12 kompatibel wäre, wäre das schon ein Traum. Möglich ist das auf jeden Fall, da die Schnittstelle ja vordergründig den CPU Overhead reduzieren soll, also nicht wirklich neue GPU-Hardware Features hinzufügt.


----------



## Locuza (9. März 2014)

Kompatibel, wenn MS nicht so ein Müll wie damals bei DX10 haben möchte ja, aber nicht mit allen neuen Features. (Am Ende gibt es gleich 5 Feature-Levels oder so )
Bezüglich ACEs und HyperQ sollte es auf jeden Fall etwas geben, also für GCN/GK110/Maxwell.
Mehr Compute-Features wären nice. 
Vielleicht bekommt Intel gar ihr PixelSync irgendwie genormt. (Würde mir sehr wünschen das Nvidia und AMD dieses Hardwarefeature auch adaptieren.)
Und vor allem viel Zeug für APUs, shared-memory usw.


----------



## Rollora (9. März 2014)

@Newsauthor: bitte NIE eine Georg Wieselsberger /Gamestar Hardware News als Quelle verwenden. Der Typ fällt auf absolut jeden Internet Hoax rein, recherchiert schlecht usw.


----------



## Rollora (9. März 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich denke 5 Jahre wären ein schöner Richtwert.
> Wenn die Nachfolger dann Abwärtskompatibel sind, steigen die Leute auch eher um. Preislich sollte man bei kürzerer Lebensdauer aber definitiv bei max 400€ bleiben.


 wenn es wieder eine AMD APU ist, ist die Abwärtskompatibilität kein Problem. Hoffen wir mal, dass die neuen Konsolen nicht wieder 8 sondern 3-5 Jahre "halten", eher 5 vermutlich





Locuza schrieb:


> Er hat das TruForm fixed-pipeline Zeug von ATI,  Tessellation wie es die DX11 Spezifikation vorschreibt ist das bei  weitem nicht.
> Unified-Shader sind in den DX10 Spezifikationen nicht vorgeschrieben.
> Technisch ist C1 unterm R600 und das Design hat die Spezifikationen nur bis 10.0 (10.1/ RV670) gehalten.


habe nie eine technische Spezifikation gefunden, inwiefern sich Tesselation im R600 von der R770 bzw DX11 implementierung unterscheided. Hast du da was? Wäre interessant!


----------



## Locuza (10. März 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Spezifikation gefunden, inwiefern sich Tesselation im R600 von der R770 bzw DX11 implementierung unterscheided. Hast du da was? Wäre interessant!


 Leider nicht, aber ich kann dir dafür eine aus meiner Sicht tolle Tessellation Historie anbieten:
History of hardware tessellation

Ich korrigiere am besten meinen alten Beitrag, C1 hat mit TruForm wenn, dann nur noch paar Transistoren gemeinsam.


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2014)

Selbst wenn die IGP der Xbox One nicht DX12 fähig ist ist es denkbar das sie eine Art abgespecktes DX12 bekommt um Crossplattform Entwicklungen zu erleichtern. Das an die große Glocke zu hängen ist aber eventuell kein kluger Schachzug da es den Eindruck erwecken würde jede GCN Grafikkarte wäre in Wahrheit DX12 fähig (angenommen das ist nicht der Fall) und AMD würde nur entsprechende Treiber zurückhalten.


----------



## alm0st (10. März 2014)

Mantle wird dann wirklich interessant, wenn SteamOS mal richtig loslegt und DirectX 12 tatsächliche Windows 9 exklusiv. Welches große Verkaufsargument bleibt denn dann für Windows noch übrig, wenn man quasi die gleichen Gameingfeatures/Performance auf einem kostenlosen Linux OS geliefert bekommt, dass auch die sonstigen Anwendung (Office, Internet, Multimedia) beherrscht? Glaube wohl kaum das Microsoft ihr nächstes Windows wieder so verramschen werden wie Windows 8 - zumindest nicht wenn sie aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben...


----------



## Cook2211 (10. März 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Welches große Verkaufsargument bleibt denn dann für Windows noch übrig, wenn man quasi die gleichen Gameingfeatures/Performance auf einem kostenlosen Linux OS geliefert bekommt, dass auch die sonstigen Anwendung (Office, Internet, Multimedia) beherrscht?



Ganz einfach: Die enorme Verbreitung von Windows und die riesige Auswahl an Software und Games für Windows.
Auf über 90% aller Rechner läuft Windows, während Linux bei unter 2% liegt und dementsprechend groß ist die Auswahl an Software und Games für Windows. Und daran wird auch ein kostenloses SteamOS nichts wesentliches ändern, denn obwohl kostenlos, konnte bis jetzt keine Linux Distro etwas an der Windows Übermacht ändern.
Windows ist und bleibt (leider) das wichtigste OS - auch für's PC Gaming.


----------



## Locuza (10. März 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Mantle wird dann wirklich interessant, wenn SteamOS mal richtig loslegt und DirectX 12 tatsächliche Windows 9 exklusiv. Welches große Verkaufsargument bleibt denn dann für Windows noch übrig, wenn man quasi die gleichen Gameingfeatures/Performance auf einem kostenlosen Linux OS geliefert bekommt, dass auch die sonstigen Anwendung (Office, Internet, Multimedia) beherrscht?


 Ich weiß nicht welches große Verkaufsargument *für Nvidia- und Intel-Käufer* für Windows übrig bleiben würde, wenn Linux und SteamOS vielleicht Mantle Support bekommen.


----------



## uka (10. März 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Mantle wird dann wirklich interessant, wenn SteamOS mal richtig loslegt und DirectX 12 tatsächliche Windows 9 exklusiv. Welches große Verkaufsargument bleibt denn dann für Windows noch übrig, wenn man quasi die gleichen Gameingfeatures/Performance auf einem kostenlosen Linux OS geliefert bekommt, dass auch die sonstigen Anwendung (Office, Internet, Multimedia) beherrscht? Glaube wohl kaum das Microsoft ihr nächstes Windows wieder so verramschen werden wie Windows 8 - zumindest nicht wenn sie aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben...


 
Und wie macht Mantle nun so ziemlich jedes vorangegangene PC-Spiel Linux tauglich? 

Abgesehen davon kommen doch die meisten Spiele eh immer noch DirectX exklusive (auch angekündigte) - und falls da Handlungsbedarf besteht gibt MS bestimmt hier und da noch ne kleine Geldspritze an den Publisher. Ist die AMD-Graphics Unterstützung mittlerweile eigentlich besser unter Linux? Vor 2 Jahren war das noch ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Cybnotic (10. März 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die enorme Verbreitung von Windows und die riesige Auswahl an Software und Games für Windows.
> Auf über 90% aller Rechner läuft Windows, während Linux bei unter 2% liegt und dementsprechend groß ist die Auswahl an Software und Games für Windows. Und daran wird auch ein kostenloses SteamOS nichts wesentliches ändern, denn obwohl kostenlos, konnte bis jetzt keine Linux Distro etwas an der Windows Übermacht ändern.
> Windows ist und bleibt (leider) das wichtigste OS - auch für's PC Gaming.


 
Hi, Nö für mich nicht... und ich hab  es natürlich auch jahrelang eingesetzt...  durch die PS4 die auf ein Unix / Linux Derivat läuft  bin ich nicht mehr auf Windows angewiesen... und sollte SteamOS ein Erfolg werden setze ich es auf dem PC ein.  Neue Games durch Steam auf dieser Plattform  sind ein Alternative die ich gerne nutzen werden.
Auch wenn es komisch klingen mag.. Die  Spiele Entwicklung ist auch für SteamOS  eher ein Vorteil als für  die Windows Fraktion.. Das sich auch bald zeigen wird.
Der Windows Spiele PC ist eine aussterbende Art.. Was meinst du warum Windows auch auf Konsole aufgesprungen ist...  Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit das Unausweichliche 
in die Länge zu ziehen. Nicht falsch verstehen!  Es wird immer noch lange genug PC Gamer geben... das eine hat aber mit dem anderen nix zu tun... Da die Plattformen mal zusammenwachsen werden  (Warum soll mein TV nicht Spielen können  
Das heißt meine Konsole wird die erste und wahrscheinlich gleichzeitig letzte sein die ich mir als extra Gerät kaufen musste..
mit dem PC wird es ähnlich sein...  Ansetze konnte man schon vor Jahren sehen...  mit den "Monitor PCs"    diese machten nur keinen Sinn weil der Bildschirm zu klein war und dafür die Schlepptops  beliebter waren.
Gruß


----------



## Cook2211 (10. März 2014)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi, Nö für mich nicht...



Dann zählst du zu den 2%, bei denen es anders ist.
Aber ein OS mit einer Verbreitung von über 90% auf dem PC, wird auch in Zukunft die wichtigste Plattform für Games auf dem PC sein.



> durch die PS4 die auf ein Unix / Linux Derivat läuft *bin ich nicht mehr auf Windows angewiesen*...



Ich schon: Für's Gaming.



> Was meinst du warum Windows auch auf Konsole aufgesprungen ist



Windows ist nicht auf "Konsole aufgesprungen" (  ), sondern MS baut seit 13 Jahren auch Konsolen, weil der Konsolenmarkt Milliarden $ schwer ist und man von dem Kuchen ein Stückchen abhaben wollte.


----------



## Cybnotic (10. März 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann zählst du zu den 2%, bei denen es anders ist.
> Aber ein OS mit einer Verbreitung von über 90% auf dem PC, wird auch in Zukunft die wichtigste Plattform für Games auf dem PC sein.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi ja komisch das ist ja schon zwanghaft... Ich muss immer gegen den Strom schwimmen... 
ja aber wer zur Quelle will... 

PS: so viele Milliarden machen die nicht zumal das sowieso  Spielgeld ist...

Gruß


----------



## Cook2211 (10. März 2014)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi ja komisch das ist ja schon zwanghaft... Ich muss immer gegen den Strom schwimmen...
> ja aber wer zur Quelle will...



Ich würde auch gerne komplett auf Windows verzichten, aber manchmal geht es leider nicht ohne


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2014)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> PS: so viele Milliarden machen die nicht zumal das sowieso  Spielgeld ist...



Wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde, hätte man den Markt nicht betreten, und hätte jetzt keine dritte Konsole auf den Markt geworfen.


----------



## xzak (10. März 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Glaube wohl kaum das Microsoft ihr nächstes Windows wieder so verramschen werden wie Windows 8 - zumindest nicht wenn sie aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben...


 
Dort Regiert nur mehr die Krawatten Mafia, die haben nix davon gelernt. Denn auch bei MS kämpfen die Programmierer gegen die Krawatten Mafia die nur noch mehr Kohle melken wolln. Die stelln sich vor jedes jahr ne neue Win version zu bringen bzw online zwang........WIN360 Muahahhaaaaaaa


----------



## Kubiac (10. März 2014)

DirectX 12 wird mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf der PS4 funktionieren. Technisch unterscheidet sie sich ja von der XBox One kaum.
Aber lassen wir uns überraschen was noch passiert.
Ungaublich, dass Microsoft DX erst optimieren will, nachdem AMD mit Mantle für Furore sorgt.
Das wäre doch für Win 8.1 das Verkaufsargument schlechthin gewesen: Selbe Hardware, selbes Spiel mit DX12 nun 30% schneller.


----------



## Locuza (10. März 2014)

Technisch ist es in dem Fall egal. DX ist nur für Windows Plattformen freigegeben. 
DX12 wird auf der PS4 nicht funktionieren und ist nicht verwendbar.


----------



## uka (10. März 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Technisch ist es in dem Fall egal. DX ist nur für Windows Plattformen freigegeben.


Die xbone verwendet doch auch eine Art DirectX oder nicht? Erinnere mich da an solche Aussagen ... 



Locuza schrieb:


> DX12 wird auf der PS4 nicht funktionieren und ist nicht verwendbar.


Mantle ja genauso wenig.


----------



## Locuza (10. März 2014)

Die Xbox One API verwendet eine abgewandelte Form von DX. 
MS nennt das DX11.*x*
Vielleicht heißt das in Zukunft DX12.*x*.


----------



## BxBender (11. März 2014)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Blödsinn weil die Box schon einen Lowlevel API hat die weit Tiefer geht als DX11 oder 12. Darüberhinaus kann die GPU der ONE auch maximal mit DX11 umgehen...


 
Woher willst du das denn wissen? Bist du Chefentwickler bei der Firma?
Ob eine Grafikkarte z.B. DX12 kann, bestimmt der Hersteller immer noch selber.
Wenn sich durch die neue Software keine neuen Hardwarevorraussetzungen ergeben, was eine Nutzung herstellungsbedingt ausschließt, könnte das im Prinzip sogar eine 10 Jahre alte Karte ganz oder zum Teil ausführen können, wenn der Treiber mitmacht.
Bevor Microsoft keine Veröffentlichung vorgenommen oder angekündigt hat, können / dürfen andere Firmen ja auch gar nicht mit unbekannten Features werben.
Oder wie ist es zu erklären, dass z.B. AMD selbst nicht einmal vorher mitgeteilt hat, dass deren eigene Prozessoren für den AM2 Sockel später in 2 Jahren auch in den AMD2+ Sockel passen würden?
Hätten die ja gleich dick Werbung für machen können.
Macht aber niemand, weil sich bis dahin noch viel ändern kann und die Zurücknahme von lauthalsigen Versprechungen ziemlich rufschädigend sein kann.
Also: abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. März 2014)

> Woher willst du das denn wissen? Bist du Chefentwickler bei der Firma?
> Ob eine Grafikkarte z.B. DX12 kann, bestimmt der Hersteller immer noch selber.
> Wenn sich durch die neue Software keine neuen Hardwarevorraussetzungen ergeben, was eine Nutzung herstellungsbedingt ausschließt, könnte das im Prinzip sogar eine 10 Jahre alte Karte ganz oder zum Teil ausführen können, wenn der Treiber mitmacht.
> Bevor Microsoft keine Veröffentlichung vorgenommen oder angekündigt hat, können / dürfen andere Firmen ja auch gar nicht mit unbekannten Features werben.
> ...



auf AMD grakas stand ja auch nicht *Mantle* drauf und die konnten es .. 
also , wie es auch werden mag . aktuelle grakas könnten auch DX 12 unterstützen .


Ich geh auch davon aus ,das MicroSoft , Mantle inoffiziel aufgekauft hat . Keiner soll was wissen  . Mantle wird dann einfach bald geschichte . 

Mag sein ^^


----------

